# Biggest springtail



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

What is the biggest springtail type? Are there are the size of a fruit fly

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Check out this link to see the world's largest springtail. The Springtail Exoskeleton Flying Vehicle ideal for the quick getaway - Image 4 of 5


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

TOO funny!!!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I think they could have done better than shopping cart wheels in the rear 


Tomocerus are the biggest spring available... I definitely wouldn't use them as a replacement for FF but they are similar size (thinner but longer). definitely the slowest producing springtail IME, if you don't start with a whole bunch expect it to take some time before you can seed with them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Agreed, Tomocerus are the biggest I've seen in the hobby. They are also sometimes called Giant Black or Giant Silver.
The largest known springtails in the world are in New Zealand. They can push 17 mm or almost 3/4 inch! They have lost the mechanism to be able to spring, though.


DougP said:


> This spring tail is 17mm long (that's 11/16's in English). I wonder if they could be used as a feeder?
> 
> Neanuridae: Holacanthella duospinosa
> 
> About the only other information I have about it is the fact that it is from New Zealand.


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...tail-even-terribilis-would-have-problems.html


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

hmmmm i see aposematic coloring. Is it poisonous?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, not a clue. We just figured you would dig up that info while gathering your importation permits.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I found some in with Iris seedlings that are almost the size of a melano...have yet to try culturing them...


----------

